# INTRODUCING



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I wasn't going to introduce her just yet, as I have a heap of different emotions going through me. I know a few people who have been busting for me to show you all Cassy-Ann.

Cassy-Ann is a purebred Shih Tzu, that my husband had done alot of research into and she was bought from a highly recommended breeder.

She is absolutly stunning and has such a sweet personality. Cassy-Ann just loves Max to pieces and well Max has his moments, lol. Lets say when Cassy-Ann is swinging off his tail he isn't a big fan of hers, but when she wants cuddles and to go to sleep he is right there.

Well here she is.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

awwwww she is absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she is way too cute. My Mum is in love...haha


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She's beautiful. I am so happy for you.....


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Bek, you already know that I think Cassy-Ann is drop dead gorgeous!! Thank you SO MUCH for deciding to share her with us!!! :wub: I want to plant kisses all over that little fat belly!!! :wub: 

PS: So this means I don't have to keep my trap shut anymore right? LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I have gone both blind and crazy just from laying eyes on this cutie-patootie for only a few short seconds! Cassy-Ann is just precious! And the name is beautiful too. So glad to hear Max likes her (when she's not chomping on his tail!).


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Bek, you already know that I think Cassy-Ann is drop dead gorgeous!! Thank you SO MUCH for deciding to share her with us!!! :wub: I want to plant kisses all over that little fat belly!!! :wub:
> 
> PS: So this means I don't have to keep my trap shut anymore right? LOL[/B]



Right, flap away babe. I know the secret must have been killing ya, lol

I luv her little fat tum tum :wub: , I plant kisses on it all the time, lol

Thankyou all, Cassy-Ann is just precious


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE HAS A LITTLE DOLL FACE !!!!!!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cassy-Ann is beautiful!!!! :wub: Good luck with your precious new addition!!!! Debbie


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh she is such a doll baby, she looks just like my shih tzu. They have the sweetiest personality. I have to admit she is my best behaving dog. Nothing bothers her at all. You are gonna just fall more and more in love with her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, she is adorable! I love that last picture - that tummy is calling out for a rub and a kiss. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: I love her Bek..
I am so happy she is yours now...
xoxo ANDREA :wub:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is soooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is a DOLL!!
Why keep her a secret - she's wonderfully cute!!
How fun! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness......what a cutie pie!!!! That's a face (and belly) to be kissed!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Why on earth were you keeping her a secret? She is adorable!! Heap of different emotions going through you? Ummm...like being totally in love with her! I obviously don't know the whole story, but Cassy-Ann is just a bundle of "awwww-weeejeebeejeebooo"!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Bek Cassy Ann is so darn cute it hurts. I am so glad to see you with her. I am sure she will bring you plenty of laughter and smiiles. *hugs you tight* :wub: :wub:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She is_ beautiful _- CONGRATULATIONS!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-what a cutie-pie :wub: I soooo love the belly shot! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If you had known how much in love "at first glance" everyone would be.....you would have brought her out a lot sooner. I fall in love with a dog's eyes and hers make your heart melt!!!! You have to be so Proud of her and for GOOD reason!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a doll!! I'm so happy for you, Bek. Shi's have such sweet dispositions. I hope you'll share more pictures, so we can watch her grow.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats,she's adorable. :wub: I love her name too,suits her very well. :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well you KNOW I LOVE HER :wub: ( see I can keep a secret ) . Shih Tzu's are my very FAVORITE breed ( sorry Maltese ) . I think her brindle coloring is DAZZLING , and her face is edible . Sigh , straight to THE TOP of my dognapping list . Sarah P.S Tzu's have the best eyes


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> Why on earth were you keeping her a secret? She is adorable!! Heap of different emotions going through you? Ummm...like being totally in love with her! I obviously don't know the whole story, but Cassy-Ann is just a bundle of "awwww-weeejeebeejeebooo"![/B]



I lost Sammy Maree Nov24th this year, 1 day before her 2nd birthday :smcry: :smcry: , so I have alot of different emotions running through right now :smcry: . I wasn't going to share her yet because I am just not ready to celebrate.

I am glad you have all met her now, she is precious :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

She's cute as a button!!! Thanks for sharing her with us.

Cathy A


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

She is an absolute beauty and too cute for words. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is a little doll. Lucky you :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

She is a DOLL! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Aww!! I swear when I saw her picture for the 1st time, it brought an instant smile to my face!! She is beautiful... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, and lots of good luck, health and happiness! What a beauty.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Very pretty Shih-Tzu. I have a friend who breeds them. I have helped her get them ready for show or help her ring side with them. They have such sweet dispositions. 

CONGRATULATIONS SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

she is just precious :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495096
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. I don't know how I didn't know that. Please forgive my insensitivity.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, what a cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Bek, she is just so adorable. :wub: She is one special puppy helping you get through these hard times :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495159
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to forgive, You didn't know. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

What a love bug! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I just want to squeeze her 'til her head pops off!!! (figuratively of course)

I'm glad you're back around Bek--you've been missed. I can't imagine what you've been going through with losing Sammy Maree, but I'm glad you're back and that Cassy Ann has joined Max and Ernie at the best house in town!

Josie says: Yeah, she has a hard time being appropriate sometimes, my mommy. You should hear her talking about squeezing me til my head pops off and then putting my head in her pocket so she can take it with her all the time. Don't worry folks, she's medicated!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> What a love bug! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I just want to squeeze her 'til her head pops off!!! (figuratively of course)
> 
> I'm glad you're back around Bek--you've been missed. I can't imagine what you've been going through with losing Sammy Maree, but I'm glad you're back and that Cassy Ann has joined Max and Ernie at the best house in town!
> 
> Josie says: Yeah, she has a hard time being appropriate sometimes, my mommy. You should hear her talking about squeezing me til my head pops off and then putting my head in her pocket so she can take it with her all the time. Don't worry folks, she's medicated![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 

Steph you crack me up!!! LOL

I'm glad Bek is back too! I hope you will share more pictures of your fur-kids with us Bek, I have SO missed you!! :grouphug: 

Actually, I'm really glad you're back, BUT, please don't read any of my posts on grooming ..... I don't want your wrath along with Sarah's LOL!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=495854
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO, Now I worried, I shall go and have a look. PLEASE don't have cut my Dakota's hair, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.
Have missed you too Hun :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The new addition to your family is just so precious. Please keep sharing her pictures with us. :wub:


----------

